# iPhone photo



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Not mine, but snagged off facebook divers watches group. Thought I'd share because I thought it looks the dogs nuts :thumbsup: 
Chap said it was taken on iPhone 5s and edited in Snapseed.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

One second after that:






Later,
William


----------

